# Made our choice



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

We're getting a new puppy probably the 3rd week in Sept. We chose Wilhendorf kennels. Anyone have a dog from them? Can't wait, hopefully he will turn out to be everything we are looking for. Lana misses her buddy. Name chosen is Valen.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Rusty, I assume the picture is Lana? Beautiful. I googled the name Valen...found many meanings. What does it mean to you?

I'm so happy for you, Valen & Lana. I've never heard of the kennel...decided to pipe in anyway! 

Carrie


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Carrie. Yes, that is Lana in my avatar, resting on her big buddy Nash's back. We lost Nash last year and Lana has not been the same since. 
Wilhendorf has been breeding for around at least 30 years and we have talked to John jr. about getting a male pup. The name Valen does not come from Van Halen, which some of our friends thought. I actually found it on the Internet. It does have many meanings but it just sounded good to me. It's a V litter, so we had a tough decision.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes, they are in CT as I am. There were some posts about them recently on the gsd database.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I sent you a message


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'll send you one to


----------

